# Lifetime License complaint



## cmonkey (Nov 6, 2004)

I recently received my new Lifetime License card that serves as the Base License for the new licensing rules. Pictured below is the back of the card. Now most anyone these days has spell check on a computer, or if something is going to print has it proof read. I spot three errors in about as many sentences. What is wrong with the bozos we have in the DNR? Maybe a little "equal opportunity" working.... Lucky they even spell Michigan correct.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Did you call and "axe" them what happened?


----------



## CABELKINS2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

It's simply the dumbing down of America. I wish I had bought the lifetime license when it was available. Now that was dumb! (on my part).


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

Run on sentence, no punctuation where needed.....yep, run by bozos!! :evil:


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

And they want to raise the minimum wage when its apparent the ones working for the minimum wage are the uneducated ones, and that is why it's minimum wage.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It's one of the side benefits of the Nerd's Right To Work For Less legislation.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

I read it too times and there spelling looks good too me. I'll check it again just in case I missed something.


----------



## cmonkey (Nov 6, 2004)

:help:"There spelling"/"too times"/"too me"? Maybe you should go apply for a job there too....


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> It's one of the side benefits of the Nerd's Right To Work For Less legislation.




It may have been a unionized contractor that does the license work. As I recall from one of the DNR ladies at a sportsman show, contractors do the fish and game reg books.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

cmonkey said:


> I recently received my new Lifetime License card that serves as the Base License for the new licensing rules. Pictured below is the back of the card. Now most anyone these days has spell check on a computer, or if something is going to print has it proof read. I spot three errors in about as many sentences. What is wrong with the bozos we have in the DNR? Maybe a little "equal opportunity" working.... Lucky they even spell Michigan correct.


Wow. Looks like it was typed up by a five year old. What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

It may be counterfiet or Printed overseas to save money....:tdo12:

I don't think they have inmates making those up. Wish I would of been able to get in on that deal.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

As a Lifetime License holder. I wish they just put an X on my drivers license.


----------



## Up_North_Hunter (Dec 3, 2013)

Maybe if they raise minimum wage, I will be able to afford college after I get out of high school and I wont be so uneducated.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

Up_North_Hunter said:


> Maybe if they raise minimum wage, I will be able to afford college after I get out of high school and I wont be so uneducated.


lol...if they raise minimum wage how are you going to afford food

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

I seriously doubt it was "typed up" by a member of the DNR. I'm sure it's a mistake from the company contracted to print the documents. 

Still embarrassing, nonetheless.


----------



## topgun47 (Jan 17, 2014)

There
Their
They're
Too
Two
To
Whole
Hoe
Hole
Buy
Bye
By
Etc.
Ect.


We've seen it all, don't like it, but it is what it is.


If our generation didn't pay too much attention in class, what do you expect from this generation and the next, and the next?


----------



## cooner_jeff (Mar 21, 2006)

kingfishcam said:


> Did you call and "axe" them what happened?


 
*Like


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

cooner_jeff said:


> *Like


Maybe he did but they "wood" not reply back??? :lol:


----------



## kbar (Aug 12, 2009)

TVCJohn said:


> It may have been a unionized contractor that does the license work. As I recall from one of the DNR ladies at a sportsman show, contractors do the fish and game reg books.


It may have been a union contractor but I am sure it was one of the employee's that now get all the union benefits but doesn't have to pay union dues. Thanks to the one tuff TURD.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Up_North_Hunter said:


> Maybe if they raise minimum wage, I will be able to afford college after I get out of high school and I wont be so uneducated.




they raise minimum wage the cost of everything goes up, you still cant afford anything and it makes it harder on those of us who went thru college.


you seem a little slow tho, no one pays for college up front, there are these things called student loans, look into it.


as for monkey, I really wish I could complain about typos in my lifetime license, but they were sold 20 years before I was born. I am up around 1500 to 2000 dollars on my licenses since I started.


----------

